# Do weapons increase a man's sex appeal?



## LongWalk

On TAM there have been several threads about gun control and gun violence. Usually, they are dominated by posters interested in the Second Amendment of the Constitution of the US.

What do wives and girlfriends think about men who are into Glocks?

Does your husband or boyfriend have a conceal carry permit?

Does having weapons at home make your family safer?

Is hunting a hobby that enhances a man's masculinity?

Feel free to weigh in with any related thoughts.


----------



## pidge70

I won't have a gun in my house.
No

No

No
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phenix70

My H is an officer in the Army, he uses weapons at work and keeps weapons in our home, no conceal to carry because he doesn't carry a weapon except when he needs to at work. 
Our 2nd date was to a shooting range, my idea. 
Because my H travels often for work and is gone for long stretches of time, having weapons in our home does make me feel safer because I know how to use them to defend myself.
I'm also trained in Krav Maga, as I want to do what I can to protect myself in case I can't get to a weapon. 

I'm anti-trophy hunting, if you hunt to feed yourself, that's another thing, either way I don't think it makes a man more masculine, often I think it's the opposite, depending on the man. 
In those cases, I see hunting as a form of hyper masculinity for those particular men. 
My H grew up hunting, but hasn't done so since he was in his early teens, he says he more than likely won't ever hunt again.


----------



## Coffee Amore

LongWalk said:


> What do wives and girlfriends think about men who are into Glocks?


I have a friend who is a gun enthusiast. He likes it and he's responsible about gun ownership. I've even gone to a shooting range with him and others. It's not my cup of tea though.


LongWalk said:


> Does your husband or boyfriend have a conceal carry permit?


No. He grew up around guns, knows how to use a variety of them, but he doesn't have an interest in owning one.



LongWalk said:


> Does having weapons at home make your family safer?


No. 


LongWalk said:


> Is hunting a hobby that enhances a man's masculinity?


No. My grandfather and his grandfather were both hunters, but I don't see it as enhancing a man's masculinity.


----------



## Jellybeans

Not a turn on for me. Unless it's James Bond. 

Hunter gear has never turned me on, ever. That is one thing I don't get excited for at all. It's a turn off, all that camouflage-y stuff. But again, I would take Jame Bond over Duck Dynasty. That's just my style.


----------



## Thound

Jellybeans said:


> Not a turn on for me. Unless it's James Bond.
> 
> Hunter gear has never turned me on, ever. That is one thing I don't get excited for at all. It's a turn off, all that camouflage-y stuff. But again, I would take Jame Bond over Duck Dynasty. That's just my style.


Camo is a big ripoff. I never understood people who get camoed out climb in a stand and shoot a deer 200 yards away. When I used to bow hunt I wore a flannel shirt and jeans. I usually tagged out every year.


Now I can see the reason for wearing it turkey hunting. Those little farts don't miss anything. And maybe duck hunting. Don't know much about that as duck weather is sleeping weather to me.


----------



## COGypsy

We'll, I'm no longer married, but I think Glocks are fine, I personally prefer the smaller frame of the Kahr or a nice Beretta, but Glocks are fine weapons. I had a concealed carry permit, but let it lapse since I can't carry at work. I believe I absolutely am safer with firearms in my home. Hunting is a great hobby if you eat what you kill. As long as it's dressed before you bring it into my house, that's the rule. Guys like that idiot who spent $350k to kill an endangered rhino are pathetic. My current guy enjoys shooting from time to time, but not a hobbyist or permit holder. I don't think an interest in firearms and hunting makes on more or less masculine, I think it's a relationship area that requires a couple to be on the same page.


----------



## over20

A BIG YES for me. In my book it can bring his sex rank WAY up


----------



## treyvion

A man who can protect himself and loved one's is going to be more attractive. It might not be by weapons, but by his physical skills.

It's good to be able to protect yourself...


----------



## southbound

I have 4 guns, but never really thought about whether it added to a man's sexuality; the subject never came up. I suppose if a woman was into hunting, as many are around here, it might not be a plus if a guy didn't hunt or have guns.

I have guns, but I'm not really into guns; it's just a normal thing around here.


----------



## NovellaBiers

treyvion said:


> A man who can protect himself and loved one's is going to be more attractive. It might not be by weapons, but by his physical skills.
> 
> It's good to be able to protect yourself...


What kind of physical skills your husband has, martial arts?


----------



## Ikaika

Only weapons I have ever owned, spearfishing arsenal. Asked my wife that if I geared up again if this would raise my sex appeal. Her answer, "only if you brought home some catch to eat". Of course I could, I was pretty good, I'm still a waterman and good enough shape to bring it home


----------



## clipclop2

We shoot. Since we have started shooting inside ranges, I feel less attraction though his pattern is getting tighter and tighter.

As I have mentioned in other posts, I am small. O enjoy guns. But they rattle me physically inside.

I don't think I should gain 30 lbs to absorb the impact.

Apart from that, guys who enjoy shooting are cool unless it is an obsession or they are otherwise crazy.

I dated a guy in college who reminded me of Tom Cruze. Liked him til I met his gun.


----------



## Devotee

Hunting is a HUGE turn off for me. 

I don't mind a man owning a gun and using it at the shooting range though. But that would not increase or decrease his sex appeal. Clever wit and intellect are much sexier to me.


----------



## treyvion

NovellaBiers said:


> What kind of physical skills your husband has, martial arts?


I'm a male. 

To be able to box, wrestle, martial arts, security training, etc.

To be trained in dealing with adverse physical situations. A woman will feel safer with him.


----------



## NovellaBiers

treyvion said:


> I'm a male.
> 
> To be able to box, wrestle, martial arts, security training, etc.
> 
> To be trained in dealing with adverse physical situations. A woman will feel safer with him.


I see... Just thought you were a woman since OP asked for wives and girlfriends to answer.

Do you have a Red belt in wrestling?


----------



## Bellavista

No, guns would not increase a man's sex appeal in my case. In fact, I would run a mile the other direction. I would wonder why on earth he needed a gun.

However.... we don't have a gun culture in this country. It would not be normal for the average man to have a gun. A farmer would probably have a rifle or two, police have them, an outlaw bikie might have one and there are probably some sports shooters around. I do know some people go hunting feral pigs and such, however, most of these people are not really the type I associate with (and they are a type..).


----------



## treyvion

NovellaBiers said:


> I see... Just thought you were a woman since OP asked for wives and girlfriends to answer.
> 
> Do you have a Red belt in wrestling?


No. I'm handy. I wrestled in highschool.

Picking up boxing and a martial art designed for typical scenarios that occur.

It's for confidence and piece of mind, I hope I never have to use it outside of sparring.


----------



## over20

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.5014019042969496&pid=1.9&m=&w=300&h=300&p=0

Ok that discredits my previous post........

http://cityclubco.org/wp-content/up...e-man-aiming-with-gun-at-41404408-660x330.jpg

This is more of what I like........reminds me of DH.....


----------



## ScarletBegonias

LongWalk said:


> On TAM there have been several threads about gun control and gun violence. Usually, they are dominated by posters interested in the Second Amendment of the Constitution of the US.
> 
> What do wives and girlfriends think about men who are into Glocks?
> 
> Does your husband or boyfriend have a conceal carry permit?
> 
> Does having weapons at home make your family safer?
> 
> Is hunting a hobby that enhances a man's masculinity?
> 
> Feel free to weigh in with any related thoughts.


My ex was a gun guy. It made me lose respect for him after he became a NRA member because he turned into a little hornet always hoping for a fight. It seemed like he almost wanted someone to terrorize us just so he could brandish his weapons. I hated it.

My DH doesn't hunt and he doesn't own guns. I find him extremely sexy and masculine. Growing up around gun owners and hunters I found many of them to be puffy chested blow hards. They were very insecure in their masculinity and needed to hunt and own guns to feel like bigger men. It's hot that DH doesn't feel that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion

ScarletBegonias said:


> My ex was a gun guy. It made me lose respect for him after he became a NRA member because he turned into a little hornet always hoping for a fight. It seemed like he almost wanted someone to terrorize us just so he could brandish his weapons. I hated it.
> 
> My DH doesn't hunt and he doesn't own guns. I find him extremely sexy and masculine. Growing up around gun owners and hunters I found many of them to be puffy chested blow hards. They were very insecure in their masculinity and needed to hunt and own guns to feel like bigger men. It's hot that DH doesn't feel that way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As you attest it can get people into a lot of trouble that they would've never considered without the weapons.


----------



## clipclop2

A lot of NRA members joined for free entry to gun shows.


----------



## heartsbeating

Hunting would be a turn-off to me, along with firearms.


An exception to the 'weapons' rule is archery. This is something hubs is developing as a hobby. I dig the focus he has with it - the movement, posture, breathing... and the end result of that combination is where the arrow lands. Suited for paper targets and/or zombie invasion. It's not so much about the archery itself, but that he's into it. I also love that it's an activity that takes him back to his youth with summer camp. He didn't grow up with guns for hunting, they were related to violence and he doesn't have an interest in them.


----------



## Ikaika

heartsbeating said:


> Hunting would be a turn-off to me, along with firearms.
> 
> 
> An exception to the 'weapons' rule is archery. This is something hubs is developing as a hobby. I dig the focus he has with it - the movement, posture, breathing... and the end result of that combination is where the arrow lands. Suited for paper targets and/or zombie invasion. It's not so much about the archery itself, but that he's into it. I also love that it's an activity that takes him back to his youth with summer camp. He didn't grow up with guns for hunting, they were related to violence and he doesn't have an interest in them.


I grew up in a fishing culture, pole but mostly spearfishing when the waves were flat (no surf). We only took what we could eat. I would say it is far less about machismo, more about just you want a specific prized catch fish. 

But, as for guns, they have never been my cup of tea. But, archery is cool. It is a tough to get skilled. Awesome.


----------



## silentghost

My husband and I own rifles...we don't own any hand guns whatsoever. 
We do hunt for meat and I let my husband take the game animal down because I can't really stomach killing anything. 
I do love going to the range and target shooting though...


----------



## NovellaBiers

heartsbeating said:


> Hunting would be a turn-off to me, along with firearms.
> 
> 
> An exception to the 'weapons' rule is archery. This is something hubs is developing as a hobby. I dig the focus he has with it - the movement, posture, breathing... and the end result of that combination is where the arrow lands. Suited for paper targets and/or zombie invasion. It's not so much about the archery itself, but that he's into it. I also love that it's an activity that takes him back to his youth with summer camp. He didn't grow up with guns for hunting, they were related to violence and he doesn't have an interest in them.


Maybe something like in The Arrow, with green leather tights and a hood. Running in the woods with his merry men.


----------



## heartsbeating

NovellaBiers said:


> Maybe something like in The Arrow, with green leather tights and a hood. Running in the woods with his merry men.


You had me at green leather tights.


----------



## Ikaika

NovellaBiers said:


> Maybe something like in The Arrow, with green leather tights and a hood. Running in the woods with his merry men.


When I think archery I think something more like this

Samurai Archery - Yabusame in Nikko (Japanese Horseback Archery) - YouTube


----------



## Holland

Bellavista said:


> No, guns would not increase a man's sex appeal in my case. In fact, I would run a mile the other direction. I would wonder why on earth he needed a gun.
> 
> However.... we don't have a gun culture in this country. It would not be normal for the average man to have a gun. A farmer would probably have a rifle or two, police have them, an outlaw bikie might have one and there are probably some sports shooters around. I do know some people go hunting feral pigs and such, however, most of these people are not really the type I associate with (and they are a type..).


This.

A gun toting man would be a major turn off for me.


----------



## Ikaika

My wife did say that what really ups my sex appeal:

1. Being an honorable man, doing the right thing, "pono"
2. Being a father to my two sons.

She was not being serious about the spearfishing and certainly does not care much if I tot a gun or not. My hobbies are my hobbies, but the other two are way more important.


----------



## heartsbeating

drerio said:


> When I think archery I think something more like this
> 
> Samurai Archery - Yabusame in Nikko (Japanese Horseback Archery) - YouTube


I was unaware of this! Great to see :smthumbup:


----------



## LongWalk

Drerio,

I would like to spear fish. Not legal where I live but some of my friends are always posting picture of beatiful fish that they have speared.

Do you freedive?


----------



## Ikaika

LongWalk said:


> Drerio,
> 
> I would like to spear fish. Not legal where I live but some of my friends are always posting picture of beatiful fish that they have speared.
> 
> Do you freedive?


When I did go spearfishing, that was the way to go, free diving. I posted this on another thread, but this is a sample of Hawai'i spearfishing. I don't know these guys, but everything here is pretty familiar. 

Warning to anyone who does not want to see fish getting speared, don't click on the video. 

Hawaii Spearfishing: SKS DIVE 13 'Summer Action' ULUA - YouTube


----------



## over20

IDK.......if all society goes south......I will def be happy DH has weapons to protect me and his children........hence the attraction:smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink

In my area, guns are mostly for hunting. I have met a few gun people here and there, with only one exception they were asses. The gun guy who wasn't an ass was an ex army...something. IDK, the idea of a man with a gun, able to protect his family, who isn't an ass would be a turn on. But reality has proved it to be just an idea.


----------



## Lyris

God no. I'd run a mile.


----------



## TopsyTurvy5

If a woman thought I was more masculine or sexier because I owned guns I would run the other way.

Being able to protect your family has nothing to do with owning a gun or knowing how to shoot a gun. Ridiculous.


----------



## Rowan

I grew up in an area with a pervasive gun culture. Usually, when I say that, people somehow imagine some sort of crime ridden inner-city or backwoods hillbilly situation.  

But the reality is that I'm from an upper class Southern family. There's a long, long, tradition of hunting and shooting sports involved in that culture. In thinking about it just now, I can't come up with a single family of my acquaintance that doesn't own a gun, and most own several. The vast majority are for hunting of one type or another, although there lots of shooting sport hobbyists, as well as quite a number with concealed carry permits. I grew up in a hunting and gun culture, so that's what seems normal to me. 

That said, I'm not sure owning a gun, per se, has much to do with a man's sex appeal or lack thereof. I wouldn't drop a guy just because he didn't own a gun or didn't hunt. But, a man who owned a gun simply because he thought it made him seem like a badass would be a turn-off. I think I'd be turned off by a man who was _afraid_ of guns. And obviously someone who had serious objections to gun ownership probably wouldn't be a good match for me since I like to shoot. 

Honestly, though, the biggest turn-off would be a man who owns a gun - or pretty much anything else - but doesn't know how to properly respect, maintain or handle it.


----------



## GTdad

As it has turned out, my guns are mainly used (and even then only periodically) for protecting the chickens from predators.

I don't know what my wife thinks about it, but the chickens seem to think I'm pretty cool.

About the only animal I hunt these days are wild hogs. One point of appeal is that you can hunt them with just about anything, at any time, and with no limits. I guess it may appeal to my anarchist nature. 

The deer have pretty much free rein over the place, and my wife has been tempted to plug them a time or two for eating her roses.


----------



## LongWalk

Here is a text from an anti-handgun website. There are a large number of shooting involving mentally people and domestic disputes.

Is it too easy for people like this murderer to acquire weapons?



> On February 8, 2010, Alissa Blanton, 23, was shot and killed by concealed handgun permit holder Roger Troy, 61, before Troy shot himself in the head, ending his own life. One week earlier Blanton had sought an emergency order of protection against Troy. The request was denied.
> 
> The shooting occurred in a business center parking lot outside an AT&T Wireless Call Center in Orlando where both Blanton and her husband of six months, Brent, worked. The newlywed couple had been out for lunch and were returning to work via separate entrances. When Blanton saw Troy approaching, she called her husband on her cell phone for help. When the husband
> returned, he found Alissa on the ground and began administering cardiopulmonary resuscitation. According to Alissa Blanton’s mother, he had just enough time “... to tell
> her that he loved her.”
> 
> In a 72-page petition for an order of protection presented at an
> emergency hearing February 1, 2010, Alissa Blanton stated that Troy had been stalking her since 2008 and that he owned several guns. Blanton had first met Troy when she worked as a waitress at a Hooters that year. Troy was a regular and kept trying to touch her.
> 
> Blanton said she gave Troy her e-mail address after he kept badgering her for her phone number. Subsequent communications from Troy contained “angry rants” about her marriage. During the period prior to the shooting, Troy had showed up at her home, followed her to the beach, and confronted her outside her workplace, blocking in her car.
> Despite the evidence Blanton presented, Brevard Circuit Judge Dean Moxley denied her request for an emergency injunction.


----------



## NovellaBiers

That's a horrible story. An example where the society and the system both failed completely. He seems the kind of person who shouldn't been given a gun permit.


----------



## BjornFree

Don't have much use for guns. I've got a broadsword....it can shoot.


----------



## ocotillo

I think the answers you're going to get will vary hugely by culture and upbringing. Europeans (In my experience) have little to no use for guns, but then it's extremely unlikely for any of them to ever come face to face with a wild animal large enough to hurt them.

I tried to explain to a good British friend about the problem of feral dogs in the American southwest. --How there are thousands of bites and a handful of deaths every single year. "Why don't you just call a pest control company?" he said. 

My wife's family is hard core military. I grew up on a working ranch were shooting coyotes on your land was a fact of life. --Far more humane than traps and much more discriminate than poison.

Guns have been simply a fact of life for both of us. Not a symbol of manhood.


----------



## Fozzy

The area I grew up in was very gun-friendly. I mean that in the sense that people would regularly walk down the street or into a fast food place openly strapped, and nobody batted an eye. It was simply the way things were. Nobody was trying to impress anyone, it was simply assumed that you had need of a gun for something. The end. The area has changed a lot, with a lot of folks from other states/cultures moving in over the last 20 years. If you tried to do that same thing now you'd likely have the cops called on you (even though it's still legal).

Of course you're always going to have a few blowhards who want to "impress" you with their guns. They're the same people that if they didn't have access to guns would try to impress you with a Camaro going 120 in a residential area. That speaks more to the individual than the culture, imo.


----------



## AnnieAsh

Is anyone else married to a LEO or agent?

As the wife of a federal agent, guns to me are a tool. Nothing innately sexy or fascinating about them. My husband carries his service weapon everywhere (unless I specifically ask him not to.) He said he feels naked and unsafe without it.

He has a shotgun at work, along with a taser, spray, and a baton. He shoots regularly and trains with his non lethal weapons. 

The weapon is just a part of life in our household.


----------



## firebelly1

I don't feel comfortable around guns. I dated a guy last year who had a concealed weapon permit and carried his gun. It made me feel LESS safe. And it made me question him - why did he think the world is such a dangerous place that he has to carry a hand-gun? 

Having said that, my stbxh was a former Marine. I knew he knew how to take down an intruder in our home and that made me feel safer. He talked about getting a gun and I was never comfortable with it.


----------



## Lyris

I live in Australia. Everything can kill you here. And yet - no macho gun culture! 

So can't say I agree with your hypothesis Ocotillo.


----------



## Ikaika

Lyris said:


> I live in Australia. Everything can kill you here. And yet - no macho gun culture!
> 
> So can't say I agree with your hypothesis Ocotillo.


Oh lots of things can kill you, just most of them a gun would be of little use. Lets see up till about 140 years ago human populations would suffer an epidemic/pandemic every 50 years. It has been nearly 100 years since the last one. We are waaaay over due.


----------



## Chana

To be honest, men who care *that* much about guns are not more attractive - it just kind of seems to me like they're overcompensating for something.

I'm not American and I don't really understand that fervent belief in the need for gun ownership as par-for-course.


----------



## ocotillo

Lyris said:


> I live in Australia. Everything can kill you here. And yet - no macho gun culture!
> 
> So can't say I agree with your hypothesis Ocotillo.


Lyris,

My hypothesis was about why Europeans generally don't have any real need for guns and certainly don't consider myself part of a macho gun culture. I've shot wild animals in self defense twice in my life.

*The first time*, I was backpacking alone with my dog. I woke up in the middle of the night to something that sounded a lot like a woman screaming. My dog was agitated and pacing back and forth. I pointed a flashlight in the general direction of the sound and saw a Mexican Tejón (i.e. A coati) coming up the hill screaming its head off. Something was clearly wrong with it as it was not even the tiniest bit afraid of me or my dog. They're not big animals, but still big enough to tear you up. When it got to within about ten feet of us, I shot it. I turned over the body and reported the incident to Fish & Game. They gave me a pat on the back because the animal was rabid.

*The second time* was on a fishing trip with two of my wife's brothers on reservation land. We were cooking fish in the evening when one of us (I think it was me, but one BIL remembers it differently now...) noticed a large mixed breed dog at the edge of the trees. I'm pretty good with dogs and this animal's body language was completely wrong. Snarling, lips pulled back, ropes of drool dripping from its mouth and visibly malnourished. He soon was joined by another dog. Then another and another and another until there was about a dozen. Once the pack was fully assembled, they charged us. We didn't wait for them to get close, we killed about half of them almost immediately, (Which was not enough by half) and the others changed their mind and ran away. These were feral dogs. They've lived several generations on their own and are no longer truly domesticated, but at the same time are not terribly afraid of people either. It's become a big problem in Mexico and parts of the Southwestern U.S. This can be Googled pretty easily; it can be confirmed via phone; their aggressive behavior towards humans is documented and the Navajo nation's plea for help can be read on their website. News stories like this are all too common. 

I've never been to Australia and admit that and am not a zoologist and admit that too. What do you have in the way of mammalian predators down under? Anything bear sized? How many human deaths do you have a year? I understand that Australia has Dingos and that these kill and maul livestock from time to time. From the pictures I've seen of these incidents, it sure looks like you Aussies are shooting them too.


----------



## Thound

Wel I guess I'm going to ruffle some feathers and you certainly disagree, Bbbuuuutttt, the 2nd amendment has nothing to do with hunting and hobbies. It is about the people protecting themselves against tyranny. 

I would bet there were 6 million Jews in in Germany in the 30s who wish they had access to guns, and if you don't think that could not happen here, then your not paying attention.

I will now descend my proverble soap box.

The preceding post was delivered with love and respect.


----------



## LongWalk

What do you make of Lance Thomas?


----------



## U.E. McGill

I travel a lot. We have 2 things, a Doberman for your protection and fire arms for ours. My wife insisted on both. 

He will meet you at the door. If you choose to ignore him, that's your risk.


----------



## Thound

LongWalk said:


> What do you make of Lance Thomas?


Great link


----------



## 2ntnuf

"It's not the size of his gun. It's how he uses it." :scratchhead: 

If he is protecting innocent women or children, I imagine he would be attractive to many women. That would be a natural extension of a woman's desire to feel protected and safe. Just my guess.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Lol,

Fascinating thread.

Never understood why so many people have this morbid fear of guns.
I know this guy, a real old timer who swears he'll never own a cellphone because he thinks it a device that can be used to control and shorten people's lives.

I grew up in a country where a man was expected to own at least three things in life, and none of them was a fancy suit.

A man was expected to own land ,transport [ a horse or mule or truck ] and a gun. 
The fancy suit was optional.

I literally grew up among guns and started handling shotguns around 11 years. At age 15 I used to join my uncles to hunt. Around that time I joined the Cadet force, more guns.
Two of my uncles were undercover police detectives and I have lots of cousins in the Army and Coast Guard.

For those who think that you don't need a gun if you're living in a rural area , try beating off a pack of hungry , rabid, wild boars with a piece of wood .
A mentally deranged person is just as dangerous behind a steering wheel as he would be with a gun, or a machete.

Does a gun increase a man's sex appeal?
Does a car increase a man's sex appeal?

If only life was _that_ simple.

Well I'm married now, have been for sometime .
I still love the rush I get from going on the hunt, during the wee hours of the morning in the rain forest , soaked in the pouring rain. I still love to feel the recoil from a 12 gauge , and the sound of it's echoing, rolling in the hills.
I also own a couple of slim fit suits including a solid navy blue Donna Karan. But I hardly ever wear them , because I'm in charge , and wear what I feel like.

The things I like, the stuff I do,the way I do it and what I believe in, makes me who I am.
And I've always knows a few people who thought it was sexy, my wife included.


----------



## browneyes74

My father was a cop for 24 years. I was raised with guns in the house. No one died.. 

My dad and my brother also hunt.. 

I've been shooting. I like target shooting. I don't like hunting, but that's b/c personally I don't like killing animals, but I LOVE a mean Bambi burger.. yum. 

I think if a man postures or makes a big deal about guns, then yeah, not so attractive.. 

But, I was also raised to see guns as tools. I've actually thought about getting a gun. I live in the country, have coyotes coming on the property occasionally.. 

And target shooting is really fun by the way.. And I really like the Glock 9 mm or the 45 automatic. Both nice guns.. I've also shot a fully automatic assault rifle (my cousin's on a tact team).. It's a hobby.. 

And, agree with Thound.. 2nd Amendment is NOT about hunting..


----------



## NovellaBiers

Thound said:


> Wel I guess I'm going to ruffle some feathers and you certainly disagree, Bbbuuuutttt, the 2nd amendment has nothing to do with hunting and hobbies. It is about the people protecting themselves against tyranny.
> 
> I would bet there were 6 million Jews in in Germany in the 30s who wish they had access to guns, and if you don't think that could not happen here, then your not paying attention.
> 
> I will now descend my proverble soap box.
> 
> The preceding post was delivered with love and respect.


That's an interesting comparison. 1930s Germany vs 2010s USA. What are the similarities you see between these two countries bringing you to this conclusion?


----------



## Lyris

ocotillo said:


> Lyris,
> 
> 
> I've never been to Australia and admit that and am not a zoologist and admit that too. What do you have in the way of mammalian predators down under? Anything bear sized? How many human deaths do you have a year? I understand that Australia has Dingos and that these kill and maul livestock from time to time. From the pictures I've seen of these incidents, it sure looks like you Aussies are shooting them too.


Well it was a little bit of a joke. But the main large animals that kill people are crocodiles and sharks. The animals that are more likely to kill you are too small to shoot - spiders, snakes, stonefish, pointy poison shell animal that I can't remember the name of, ticks, octopi etc

Dingoes are protected animals and shouldn't be being shot except by licensed professionals. And thanks be, we don't have rabies here. Although some of the bats are suspect now.


----------



## Thound

FrenchFry said:


> Please debate guns and stuff in the Politics and Religion section.


That's on me. I derailed a legit thread. My apologies.


----------



## MisterG

I have not spent much time around guns and this is unfamiliar territory for me. So, just to be clear, my sex appeal might be increased if I walk up to a woman and ask if she wants to see my 9mm?


----------



## Anon Pink

MisterG said:


> I have not spent much time around guns and this is unfamiliar territory for me. So, just to be clear, my sex appeal might be increased if I walk up to a woman and ask if she wants to see my 9mm?


9 incher maybe. 9 mm...not a chance!


----------



## Anon Pink

BjornFree said:


> Don't have much use for guns. I've got a broadsword....it can shoot.


How broad is it?




And now it's another penis thread. Where is Wysh?


----------



## GettingIt_2

Anon Pink said:


> And now it's another penis thread. Where is Wysh?


You just can't say "weapon" around these men. You just can't. 

"Heh heh, heh heh, she said weapon."


----------



## MisterG

Anon Pink said:


> How broad is it?


What if it's rapid fire?


----------



## MisterG

Anon Pink said:


> 9 incher maybe. 9 mm...not a chance!


This gun stuff is so confusing.:scratchhead:


----------



## Anon Pink

MisterG said:


> What if it's rapid fire?


Depends on the kickback now doesn't it?


----------



## Holland

ocotillo said:


> ........
> I've never been to Australia and admit that and am not a zoologist and admit that too. What do you have in the way of mammalian predators down under? Anything bear sized? How many human deaths do you have a year? I understand that Australia has Dingos and that these kill and maul livestock from time to time. From the pictures I've seen of these incidents, it sure looks like you Aussies are shooting them too.


There is no shortage of killer animals here but as Lyris said the real dangers are not gun worthy.

But I am going to guess that the average American living in the city is not packing a gun to ward off animals, they are doing it to fend off humans.

In Australia we do have deadly animals, we also have bad people but as a society we have steered clear of introducing a gun culture. Sure bad things happen here, people are hurt by animals and people daily but we have chosen not to live in a place that is ruled by guns. We simply do not have a gun culture, we don't want our kids to grow up this way and most people I know see it as not only unnecessary but a slippery slope to a choice that would degrade our lifestyle.
We send our kids to school without fear of them being part of a mass shooting, we go about our daily lives without the fear of guns.


----------



## MisterG

Anon Pink said:


> Depends on the kickback now doesn't it?


And how long it takes to reload.


----------



## Thound

MisterG said:


> And how long it takes to reload.


A heck of lot longer than a musket.


----------



## kimd

Both my husband and I have concealed firearms permits. He carries a Glock .40 caliber and me a .380 Smith & Wesson. Not sure about it increasing sex appeal, but our sex life is quite good !!!


----------



## BeachGuy

I have a shotgun for home protection and a .22 rifle I've had for 30 years. Planning on buying a 9mm this year and getting a CCW permit although I probably won't carry it unless I'm going somewhere I would feel unsafe. This world is getting crazier and crazier. I never thought it would impress anyone and certainly not why I have them.

I was around firearms alot in my younger years. Lots of friends who hunted. One of my best friends is a collector. I hunted a few times back then but never bagged a deer and not sure I would've shot one had I had the opportunity. Just not my thing. Now if someone wants to give me some deer meat....mmmmm, good.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Whereas weapons don't necessarily increase a man's sex appeal,
I think that a woman who know her way around guns are hot.

Show me a woman who could squeeze off an AK-47 or Galil .
Show me a woman manhandle a stick shift high performance vehicle off road, and we'll have the urban textbook definition of female sex appeal.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Anon Pink said:


> How broad is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now it's another penis thread. Where is Wysh?


Somebody, can't remember who, once said that the gun is an extension of man's penis.


----------



## ocotillo

Holland said:


> In Australia we do have deadly animals, we also have bad people but as a society we have steered clear of introducing a gun culture.


I don't disagree, Holland. Something has definitely changed in the U.S. and not for better. That "something" is difficult to put your finger on, but I don't think it's the prevalence of guns. We've always had guns.

Have you ever read the books of Laura Ingalls Wilder? The interpersonal relationships she describes are semi-fictionalized, but the frontier life she wrote about was real. We had wolves, we had bears, we had wolverines, we had mountain lions, we had jaguars. We had lots of animals that were dangerous to people when they were hungry or hurt. So even if you take the political/human element entirely out of the picture (Which I've studiously tried to avoid -- [Bows to FrenchFry]) our Forefathers (And Mothers) came by their attitudes honestly


----------



## arbitrator

*My Grandfather refused to own one, as did my Dad. I followed suit! Now my other five brothers all owned firearms, but in my opinion, the mantra of either owning them or not owning them had absolutely no discernible bearing on their sex appeal whatsoever.

Dad used to joke in his younger days that "the only weapon that he ever carried was situated down between his legs, but that the old lady wouldn't hardly ever let him use it."

And another jibe that he often used was that "since the old lady wouldn't let him use that weapon, that if he ever decided to pull it out for some other gal, that he'd likely be quickly arrested on the heinous offense of "assault with a dead weapon!"

"Either that, or those gals would probably die from sheer laughter!"*


----------



## 2ntnuf

Caribbean Man said:


> Whereas weapons don't necessarily increase a man's sex appeal,
> I think that a woman who know her way around guns are hot.
> 
> Show me a woman who could squeeze off an AK-47 or Galil .
> Show me a woman manhandle a stick shift high performance vehicle off road, and we'll have the urban textbook definition of female sex appeal.


Not for me. For me it's more like this: Every Grunt from Home Improvement - YouTube

It gives me a smile. It's more a congratulatory, "Yeah baby!" Sexy? Eh, not really.


----------



## struggle

No longer married but.....

I do think men that carry or own guns have an extra sex appeal. I don't know what it is exactly....

My grandpa has always had a huge gun collection, and my dad has one too. I shot my bb gun quite a few times growing up, and my 1st husband was really into guns so we would go to the shooting range and shoot the 9 mm and the .38 revolver. My 2nd husband was actually ANTI-guns. 

I must note a difference between a guy that owns guns or carries guns responsibily and takes it very seriously. And someone whose thug-life, or talks about their guns too much, or says things like "Yee-haaaawww let's go shoot the S&W 500 for the h*ll of it"....BOOM...."haha that's funny it's scaring the horses".... I have met those actually....... Yuck.

I do NOT think a man hunting gives him more sex appeal. I understand the concept of WHY people hunt, I was raised in the midwest where deer hunting is a huge deal, but I don't like it. I might change my mind one day if the only way to EAT is to hunt, but until that time I don't find hunting sexy at ALL.


----------



## 2ntnuf

struggle said:


> No longer married but.....
> 
> I do think men that carry or own guns have an extra sex appeal. I don't know what it is exactly....
> 
> *My grandpa has always had a huge gun collection, and my dad has one too.*


They protected you. You saw their firearms as an extension or tool to use. 




struggle said:


> I shot my bb gun quite a few times growing up, and my 1st husband was really into guns so we would go to the shooting range and shoot the 9 mm and the .38 revolver. My 2nd husband was actually ANTI-guns.


Likely you didn't feel very protected and thought of him as a, "wimp"?



struggle said:


> I must note a difference between a guy that owns guns or carries guns responsibily and takes it very seriously. And someone whose thug-life, or talks about their guns too much, or says things like "Yee-haaaawww let's go shoot the S&W 500 for the h*ll of it"....BOOM...."haha that's funny it's scaring the horses".... I have met those actually....... Yuck.


Falls right into the protection thing I talked about on a different page and what I wrote above. If he is protecting women and children, that might add to the sex appeal of the man. 



struggle said:


> I do NOT think a man hunting gives him more sex appeal. I understand the concept of WHY people hunt, I was raised in the midwest where deer hunting is a huge deal, but I don't like it. * I might change my mind one day if the only way to EAT is to hunt,* but until that time I don't find hunting sexy at ALL.


Security, protection, providing.........makes sense to me.


----------



## doubletrouble

I own several guns, and grew up around them on a farm. My W is not into guns, nor is she against them. We see them as tools, although I also see them as science projects (I tend to see a lot of things that way though). We keep one loaded at home for defense, as W is home alone while I am away at work. Our dog only weighs 2 pounds. 

I'm interested in the gas pressures, relative velocities and variables such as projectile diameter and weight, barrel rifling (or not), torque delivered to the target, recoil, the mechanical intricacies of various weapons, various gunpowder functions, cartridge design and so forth. I don't hunt, but I love to shoot. I reload a few different calibers. Guns scare me, as they should any thinking person; I greatly respect them. Especially when one is pointed at me. 

I have never equated guns with anything sexy. My W doesn't either. What she appreciates about me is my intellect and how I apply it to the world. Had I grown up in some other area and never been exposed to guns, I probably would've found something else that was interesting from a physics standpoint.


----------



## Red Sonja

> Do weapons increase a man's sex appeal?


I don’t sexualize weapons, they are purely utilitarian. I once witnessed a guy attempt to throw a punch at my husband and he pinned the guy on the ground in 5 seconds flat … _that _is sexy. No weapons involved and no one was hurt.



> Does your husband or boyfriend have a conceal carry permit?


No.



> Does having weapons at home make your family safer?


Yes, along with my (protection-trained) dogs.



> Is hunting a hobby that enhances a man's masculinity?


No, quite the opposite IMO; I abhor hunting as a _sport_.


----------



## struggle

2ntnuf said:


> Likely you didn't feel very protected and thought of him as a, "wimp"?


I appreciate your analysis of my response lol. The only thing is that I did not see my 2nd husband as a wimp. I'm not so close-minded as to not accept someone for their difference of views. Although I am pro gun for responsible gun owners, my X had some very valid points to the contrary, and I accepted them. We had a couple debates but after that it was an 'agree to disagree' topic and we were ok with it. A gun was never brought into our home nor did I ask for one, and I saw him as a sexy man without one.

After reading some other posts I have to agree a man who can physically protect without a firearm is even hotter. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NovellaBiers

struggle said:


> After reading some other posts I have to agree a man who can physically protect without a firearm is even hotter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, though Red Sonja's husband is Conan the Destroyer.


----------



## Red Sonja

NovellaBiers said:


> Yeah, though Red Sonja's husband is Conan the Destroyer.


:rofl: Nah, he just has some great Aikido moves.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I think gun ownership / defense skills are associated with more traditional masculinity, and as such, its mildly attractive to women who prefer men of the traditional mold. To women who don't prefer this traditional masculinity, I think such things can be downright unattractive. The last thing they want is a traditional guy.

So its more a preference of lifestyle than anything else.

I don't think there is a "law of attraction" here, if you will. It just depends on a woman's notion of what a man should be.

The "law" is more that a man be "capable", I think. It could be handling weapons, it could be martial arts, it could be fixing cars or trading stock or knowing history... whatever it is, its something that says this man knows/does something... he's not just a bump on a log. He does it, knows it, is good at it, takes care of it... etc etc.

I don't gather that the specifics matter too much. Though I'm not a gun nut, I own a gun, and I don't think my going to the range has ever done any thing for my appeal. Fixing her car... now that's always gotten rave reviews. Especially when done in a plain white tee with some rugged blue jeans.


----------



## 2ntnuf

struggle said:


> I appreciate your analysis of my response lol. The only thing is that I did not see my 2nd husband as a wimp. I'm not so close-minded as to not accept someone for their difference of views. Although I am pro gun for responsible gun owners, my X had some very valid points to the contrary, and I accepted them. We had a couple debates but after that it was an 'agree to disagree' topic and we were ok with it. A gun was never brought into our home nor did I ask for one, and I saw him as a sexy man without one.
> 
> After reading some other posts I have to agree a man who can *physically protect without a firearm is even hotter.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. That makes sense. I think the question was if a firearm made a man more attractive. I was thinking that you were saying, it did. I was thinking it was not the firearm, as I thought you suggested, but the fact that it was a tool used by those who did make you feel protected. So, therefore, might be looked at, in your case, as something that might increase attraction, as was asked in the title. I guess I was wondering if that was the case, in your personal circumstance?


----------



## NovellaBiers

Red Sonja said:


> :rofl: Nah, he just has some great Aikido moves.


----------



## ocotillo

LongWalk said:


> Do weapons increase a man's sex appeal?


After thinking about it, I believe your question is framed from a male perspective. I think men tend to mentally disassemble things into their component parts, while women tend to view things more as integrated wholes.

So a man with an aversion to firearms might be unattractive to a woman who comes from a culture where it's accepted, but a man who's comfortable with firearms is not going to be more attractive because of it. It's just going to be one tiny facet amid hundreds of others.

(As always, I hope the ladies will correct me if I'm wrong )


----------



## Cloaked

LongWalk said:


> What do wives and girlfriends think about men who are into Glocks?


Eewwww!!!! My wife and I hate glocks. Mostly due to the fact every man I know that carries them has Little D#$% Syndrome.

you have probably met the type of person I'm talking about. Very condescending and owns a big truck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble

Cloaked said:


> Eewwww!!!! My wife and I hate glocks. Mostly due to the fact every man I know that carries them has Little D#$% Syndrome.
> 
> you have probably met the type of person I'm talking about. Very condescending and owns a big truck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would have a Glock because of its reliability, but I don't own one because of its lack of artistry. Yes, machines can be artistically designed (mmmm Ferrari!). 

I have an old Chevy half ton 2WD work truck, by the way


----------



## Mrs. T

I don't find a man with a gun to be very sexy...mainly because my ex pointed his shotgun at me in a drunken rage years ago. Since then I don't care to have a gun in the house. The most dangerous and sexy peice of machinery in our house is my husbands Harley. That and his sharp tongued wit I find very sexy.


----------



## sinnister

Interesting responses.

Seems like the only place where gun ownership has any correlation with masculinity is in the southern and midwestern U.S.

Being Canadian I can believe that.


----------



## struggle

2ntnuf said:


> Thanks. That makes sense. I think the question was if a firearm made a man more attractive. I was thinking that you were saying, it did. I was thinking it was not the firearm, as I thought you suggested, but the fact that it was a tool used by those who did make you feel protected. So, therefore, might be looked at, in your case, as something that might increase attraction, as was asked in the title. I guess I was wondering if that was the case, in your personal circumstance?



It is definitely not a deciding factor for me in a man. But, I have to admit I do find a level of attraction there.





sinnister said:


> Interesting responses.
> 
> Seems like the only place where gun ownership has any correlation with masculinity is in the southern and midwestern U.S.
> 
> Being Canadian I can believe that.


:lol: thanks for the lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *DvlsAdvc8 said*: *I think gun ownership / defense skills are associated with more traditional masculinity, and as such, its mildly attractive to women who prefer men of the traditional mold. To women who don't prefer this traditional masculinity, *I think such things can be downright unattractive. The last thing they want is a traditional guy.
> 
> *So its more a preference of lifestyle than anything else*.
> 
> I don't think there is a "law of attraction" here, if you will.* It just depends on a woman's notion of what a man should be.*
> 
> The "law" is more that a man be "capable", I think.* It could be handling weapons, it could be martial arts, it could be fixing cars or trading stock or knowing history... whatever it is, its something that says this man knows/does something... he's not just a bump on a log. He does it, knows it, is good at it, takes care of it... etc etc.*










with your words here...... I am an old fashioned Country girl and I prefer the more Traditional type men all the way... Husband has guns...hes taught me to shoot them.... he had a permit to carry at one time -though this was never really necessary ... And he is a fine Mechanic... Definitely his Handy Man skills turn me on more than his being able to hit 20 clay pigeons in a row, or his make shift targets out in the woods..... though there is a "comfort" there knowing he* knows how* to handle a Gun.... 

I would argue with a man who felt no guns should be in our house... Lets say a robber broke in....threatened to kill us at gun point (unlikely but hey -there are a lot evil people in this world)...what would he do ....go run to get his bow & arrow...No, he'd blow their F'n balls off !

He doesn't hunt, never cared.. I am good with that, I'd worry about him in the woods anyway.... we have 50 acres... everyone wants to use our property but he could care less...his main thing is ... being prepared IF he had to protect his family....


----------



## heartsbeating

It's also largely cultural and based on needs. Where we are there's no need to hunt for food. However if there was, then perhaps my perception would be different.

We watched a documentary on _'the indigenous people living in Bakhtia, the heart of the Siberian Taiga; some 300 villagers whose daily routines have barely changed over the last century and live according to their own values and cultural traditions'._

The man the documentary mostly follows, hunts, builds his houses and boats, provides for his family this way etc. and in what most of us would consider harsh conditions. Gotta respect that. The documentary is called Happy People.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SimplyAmorous said:


> his main thing is ... being prepared IF he had to protect his family....


Preparedness is ultimately the only reason I own a gun. I was in the Marines and while I admit enjoying the "warrior" psyche and weapons, it was never really a hobby. I bought a gun for one specific purpose: In the unlikely event someone kicked in my door when I was married, I was going to be damned sure they weren't going to make it up the stairs to my family. I have no interest in confrontation, but I wasn't going to let anyone up those stairs.

Today I box and take Krav Maga, but honestly my motivations are more for an enjoyable workout than actual defense, even though they'd lend themselves to it if it came to it.

I hate hunting and fishing... they bore me to tears. I learned and have gone more times than I'd have liked, just because they seem like skills every guy should know. You know, just in case of a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## PBear

If I was in a relationship with a woman and it turned out she thought I'd be sexier if I had a gun, I'd treat her the same as I would a woman who thought i needed a penis extension like a big pickup truck or fat wallet. 

Now, if we were doing activities where a gun would increase our safety, that's another story... I grew up around guns, and have taken my son out to a shooting range. But I don't do it to be "more manly". 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

heartsbeating said:


> The man the documentary mostly follows, hunts, builds his houses and boats, provides for his family this way etc. and in what most of us would consider harsh conditions. Gotta respect that. The documentary is called Happy People.


I have a very weird desire to be able to build my own house and boat. They just never get high enough in priority to actually do. I could see myself restoring a sailboat... one day.


----------



## Depth.Inside

If zombies attack everyone head for my house... we can button down the hatches.

I have several, several guns. My wife has no problem with them and even has the CC too. She actually shot better groups than anyone that had tested at that site. 

Keep in mind that she was not raised around guns. Her family had them but never used them. I grew up on a farm and if we didnt hunt/ fish we had nothing to do. 

They were not something that drew her to me. However, she has a deep respect for them now. I got her into bird hunting last year. She is now a full fledged bird hunter and loves it.

Btw, a woman with a gun, in camo is very, very sexy.


----------



## heartsbeating

Caribbean Man said:


> I know this guy, a real old timer who swears he'll never own a cellphone because he thinks it a device that can be used to control and shorten people's lives.


He's probably right.


I'm also aware my post will say 'on mobile device' - but still, he's probably right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Depth.Inside said:


> If zombies attack everyone head for my house... we can button down the hatches.
> 
> I have several, several guns. My wife has no problem with them and even has the CC too. She actually shot better groups than anyone that had tested at that site.
> 
> Keep in mind that she was not raised around guns. Her family had them but never used them. I grew up on a farm and if we didnt hunt/ fish we had nothing to do.
> 
> They were not something that drew her to me. However, she has a deep respect for them now. I got her into bird hunting last year. She is now a full fledged bird hunter and loves it.
> 
> Btw, a woman with a gun, in camo is very, very sexy.


If Zombies actually attacked, I'm hijacking a sailboat and becoming a fisherman. haha

I have a CCW, but have actually carried only like 3 times. lol

I'm a big softy I guess... I would rather have watched the deer than have shot them, cleaning a deer ranks up among the most disgusting things I've ever done, and I always felt bad pulling a hook out of a fishes mouth. Cleaning a fish is okay though. Fish fries = yummy, but deer steak... not so much.

Hell, I grew up in Maryland crabbing and when it came time to steam the crabs... yeah... I was outta there. lol


----------



## Depth.Inside

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> If Zombies actually attacked, I'm hijacking a sailboat and becoming a fisherman. haha
> 
> I have a CCW, but have actually carried only like 3 times. lol
> 
> I'm a big softy I guess... I would rather have watched the deer than have shot them, cleaning a deer ranks up among the most disgusting things I've ever done, and I always felt bad pulling a hook out of a fishes mouth. Cleaning a fish is okay though. Fish fries = yummy, but deer steak... not so much.
> 
> Hell, I grew up in Maryland crabbing and when it came time to steam the crabs... yeah... I was outta there. lol


When I was young I killed anything. Now im out there most of the time watching the sun come up. I didnt kill a single deer this year, passed up a ton of them.

We still own a 1300 acre beef farm. We grew up butchering our own animals (its what we did, real cowboy stuff, not nickle and dime cowboys). Ergo, butchering a deer was nothing compared to a 600lb steer or a 250lb hog. It doesnt take long and it isnt a chore. 

As far as meat, how it is handled, prepared, etc. is HIGHLY important in taste. I was born in the midwest and stuff like that is commonplace. I have been baiting my own hooks since before I could read. Yes it sounds ******* but I can also plant a 1 acre garden and watch it grow, cut wood, work on cars, etc. Honestly, I think it would help a lot of people to learn some of this stuff. Anymore people have lost a connection with what it really takes to bring food to the table (be it beef, pork, vegetables, or wild game)....

and yes, that also includes guns. I honestly believe a lot of anti gun is based on ignorance. No shame intended, to each his own, but a better understanding would benifit everyone.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Depth.Inside said:


> Yes it sounds ******* but I can also plant a 1 acre garden and watch it grow, cut wood, work on cars, etc. Honestly, I think it would help a lot of people to learn some of this stuff. Anymore people have lost a connection with what it really takes to bring food to the table (be it beef, pork, vegetables, or wild game)....


A lot of it is rewarding I admit and I'm happy I had those experiences, but if my survival doesn't depend on it, I'm more than happy not to do it. 

Backyard farming is a lot of fun though. I had some raised vegetable gardens in the back yard of my old house. The kids really enjoyed it. Nice family activity. You end up with jars of everything until the end of time though. I couldn't give away enough pickles.



Depth.Inside said:


> and yes, that also includes guns. I honestly believe a lot of anti gun is based on ignorance. No shame intended, to each his own, but a better understanding would benifit everyone.


Some of it is, and some of it isn't. Seeing the way people drive is more than enough reason for me to think more than just a few people shouldn't have a gun. Heck, see that theater shooting that happened over texting during the previews? Bad stuff. So, I can it both ways. In the right hands, a gun is great defense... in the wrong hands, some jerk wad thinks that because he has a gun he shouldn't have an interest in avoiding an escalated confrontation. That the guy who ended up shooting another man over an argument about his texting was a retired police captain shows just how easy it is to be the jerk wad.

To bring it back on topic, avoiding the fight even though you're prepared for it = ultra combo sexy.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Re little D syndrome, I have a glock, a truck, a convertible sports car, AND a motorcycle... I'm so screwed. lol


----------



## RandomDude

> Do weapons increase a man's sex appeal?


:rofl:

So I guess a short fat fella with a gun is more attractive than a tall handsome dude who's unarmed

... wait what? :scratchhead:


----------



## kimd

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> So I guess a short fat fella with a gun is more attractive than a tall handsome dude who's unarmed
> 
> ... wait what? :scratchhead:


Well if the attractive guy comes to a gunfight unarmed, he may lose his sex appeal and even more so we would be stuck with the short stubbie fella.


----------



## LongWalk

> lost a sibling due to homicide/shot 5 times in a home invasion in a small sleepy town. He didn't have a gun, I wonder if things would be different if he did .


Kristin,

Sorry to read that. Hope they caught the SOB and put him away.


----------



## Caribbean Man

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I have a very weird desire to be able to build my own house and boat.


In the Caribbean that isn't weird, it's normal.
Its a cultural thing that is still used to define a man.


----------



## Rowan

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I have a very weird desire to be able to build my own house and boat.


My Daddy has built three, I think, small houses. Since he retired, though, he spends much of his time building the small wooden boats used locally in the creeks and rivers. He would be the first to recommend skipping house-building and going right to boats. Less arguing with either your missus, or the friend you're supposed to be helping but that you've just realized has the attention span of a c0cker spaniel and the home-building know-how to match. 

He's also built a few cannons of various period design. And he builds traditional black powder flintlock and caplock rifles and pistols. Most of those are for other enthusiasts. Because of his past experience with houses, he charges extra if the customer wants to help.


----------



## sinnister

zombies are slow and dumb. I don't need a gun to deal with them. My machete never runs out of bullets, plus it looks cool as hell.


----------



## Cyclist

I own 4 handguns, a tactical shotgun, a couple of 12 ga over and unders for skeet. One day I'll buy an AR15 because I enjoy shooting them.

It's a hobby like any other. I'm not massively passionate about it but do enjoy shooting with friends and enjoy a bird hunt yearly with close friends. Truthfully just being out with friends and watching the dogs work the field is as much fun as anything. And we eat what we shoot. 

I have no interest in hunting anything larger than a quail. Would rather take pictures than shoot a deer.

I do have my CCW. My hand guns are for personal protection as there is one in the house, my vehicle, and my briefcase. 

I only concealed carry under certain circumstances and rarely. But I do for the sole purpose of protecting both my family and myself. There are certain places I feel safer if I carry.


However I am not ever "looking for" some kind of fight and hope that I would never, ever, have to draw my firearm and make the decision to use it. In fact I wish we lived in a world that it was not even an issue. But that's just not the case and you will never get guns away from those who intend to do harm.

Yes it's true it may be more probable to get hit by a car, lighting, or win the lotto than me having to use a firearm in self defense. But I would rather be prepared than not prepared.

Am I sexier because of all this? Truthfully I have never contemplated that. I just do it because in my mind it's right for me.


----------



## WyshIknew

Well I guess I'm Mr Unattractive.

Have never owned a gun, only used one a few times in my life, a 4/10 and a 12 bore shotgun and a .177 air rifle.

Very difficult to get a gun permit here and to be honest unless you shoot rabbits or join a target range you have no need for a gun.

Violent crime here is largely restricted to drunken punch ups.

What can I use to replace a weapon?


----------



## 2ntnuf

WyshIknew said:


> What can I use to replace a weapon?














But........you might have to sleep with him.


----------



## WyshIknew

2ntnuf said:


> But........you might have to sleep with him.


----------



## 2ntnuf

WyshIknew said:


>


Know anyone who would do such a thing? Besides, can't you just call........MI6, Mr. Bond?


----------



## WyshIknew

2ntnuf said:


> Know anyone who would do such a thing? Besides, can't you just call........MI6, Mr. Bond?


Nah!


I don't need any props.

I just rely on sheer, naked, animal attraction.



*cough cough*


----------



## suesmith

Sooo... along the same lines, guys, how do you feel about a woman with a gun and a CCW?


----------



## ocotillo

suesmith said:


> Sooo... along the same lines, guys, how do you feel about a woman with a gun and a CCW?


----------



## ConanHub

suesmith said:


> Sooo... along the same lines, guys, how do you feel about a woman with a gun and a CCW?


I think women with guns are HOT!!!

My wife is five foot nothing and carries a kahr subcompact nine.:smthumbup:


----------



## suesmith

Its a bit funny that very few men have said how they feel about ladies carrying guns! 

I carry, have a CCW and love it! My STBX will go target shoot with me, but has no desire to carry. It makes me feel like I can take care of myself, which I like. 

I would still like more men to check in about how they feel about a woman who carries.


----------



## sinnister

Personally it makes me feel about the same way I would if a woman carried a knife.

Would make me wonder why she feels threatened by her surroundings.


----------



## WyshIknew

suesmith said:


> Its a bit funny that very few men have said how they feel about ladies carrying guns!
> 
> I carry, have a CCW and love it! My STBX will go target shoot with me, but has no desire to carry. It makes me feel like I can take care of myself, which I like.
> 
> I would still like more men to check in about how they feel about a woman who carries.


Well it's difficult for me to respond as we don't have a gun culture.

However I'm pretty sure I couldn't give a rats doodads what she was carrying, I'd be more concerned about the sort of person she was.


----------



## Caribbean Man

suesmith said:


> Its a bit funny that very few men have said how they feel about ladies carrying guns!
> 
> I carry, have a CCW and love it! My STBX will go target shoot with me, but has no desire to carry. It makes me feel like I can take care of myself, which I like.
> 
> I would still like more men to check in about how they feel about a woman who carries.



Post # 75, By Caribbean Man.
Page # 5

" _Whereas weapons don't necessarily increase a man's sex appeal,
I think that a woman who know her way around guns are hot.

*Show me a woman who could squeeze off an AK-47 or Galil .
Show me a woman manhandle a stick shift high performance vehicle off road, and we'll have the urban textbook definition of female sex appeal...*_"

I know a few , and had two female friends who were undercover for a long time.
To me,they are like a special breed of women.


----------



## married tech

It depends on how you are judging things. 

What is the total quantity and value of the said weapons or what it his proficiency in using them? 

I have a buddy with a shop full of high end tools yet he is nearly worthless at using them. Looks good working though just don't look at the end product. 

Weapons wise I have two very old 22 rifles. They may not scare most people but I assure you I can put a bullet in your butthole at 200+ yards while you're on the run.


----------



## SolidSnake

LongWalk said:


> On TAM there have been several threads about gun control and gun violence. Usually, they are dominated by posters interested in the Second Amendment of the Constitution of the US.
> 
> What do wives and girlfriends think about men who are into Glocks?
> 
> Does your husband or boyfriend have a conceal carry permit?
> 
> Does having weapons at home make your family safer?
> 
> Is hunting a hobby that enhances a man's masculinity?
> 
> Feel free to weigh in with any related thoughts.


No it has no difference on a man's sex appeal at all. I had my guns before my husband had any. 

Definitely feel much safer with one in the house. 

I'm not into hunting and neither is my husband. I have no problem with it, but it would make me so sad to personally kill an animal. I don't eat much meat.


----------



## SolidSnake

Caribbean Man said:


> Post # 75, By Caribbean Man.
> Page # 5
> 
> " _Whereas weapons don't necessarily increase a man's sex appeal,
> I think that a woman who know her way around guns are hot.
> 
> *Show me a woman who could squeeze off an AK-47 or Galil .
> Show me a woman manhandle a stick shift high performance vehicle off road, and we'll have the urban textbook definition of female sex appeal...*_"
> 
> I know a few , and had two female friends who were undercover for a long time.
> To me,they are like a special breed of women.


That's funny...I have a rifle and I drive a lifted, manual Jeep. Don't know if that qualifies as a "high performance" vehicle though.  My husband drives it off road more than I do, but I have.


----------



## ICLH

LongWalk said:


> On TAM there have been several threads about gun control and gun violence. Usually, they are dominated by posters interested in the Second Amendment of the Constitution of the US.
> 
> What do wives and girlfriends think about men who are into Glocks?
> 
> Does your husband or boyfriend have a conceal carry permit?
> 
> Does having weapons at home make your family safer?
> 
> Is hunting a hobby that enhances a man's masculinity?
> 
> Feel free to weigh in with any related thoughts.



My STBXH and I had an old friend of his who lived in our home while I was there. He paid rent. He had a safe full of guns and a concealed weapons permit. He was also an avid hunter and had a bunch of stuffed animals hanging up in his bedroom. He was very passionate about hunting. The household benefited from it because we had a freezer full of meat year round. I firmly believe part of the reason he was so into guns and hunting was to enhance his masculinity. Put a gun in his hand and he acted like he was just given an injection of testosterone. I didn't find it attractive at all nor the stuffed bear in his room. That's about as far as my thoughts go on all that.


----------



## Holland

WyshIknew said:


> Well it's difficult for me to respond as we don't have a gun culture.
> 
> However I'm pretty sure I couldn't give a rats doodads what she was carrying, I'd be more concerned about the sort of person she was.


Same where I live Wysh. If a woman were to carry a gun here she would be considered to be a criminal, very undesirable.
A woman carrying a gun here would make the bogans look classy.


----------

